# ladder on glass window...



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Do any of you lean an extension ladder directly on the glass of the window?...Other painters have told me they do it all the time....I've asked glass people and get different answers...Some are for it and some are against the idea...

Sometimes that is the only place to put the ladder...Obviously I put those rubber things on my ladders wrapped in clean rags...

That being said,I don't feel safe and try to avoid it at all costs...

Does anyone know the actual strength of a glass panel?

Ya weird subject, but I've often wondered about it...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Absolutely:whistling2::blink::jester:


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

i never do it, but recently i had the ladder on the window frame, and because of the foam pads being raised slightly, i wasnt actually on the frame completely. half way up the ladder it kinda slid down and whaaaaam onto the window glass. it was fine


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

All of the time. It really gives you a nice space to be able to do the entire sash without having to move the ladder. WTF?!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

y.painting said:


> All of the time. It really gives you a nice space to be able to do the entire sash without having to move the ladder. WTF?!


:thumbup::lol:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think most will say no way to this one.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I think most will say no way to this one.


More than half said they do it...It's difficult to get an honest answer sometimes...Is the "WTF" comment just a smart-azz remark or what?

Like I said,I did it in the past with no harm done and have seen other painters do it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tedrin said:


> More than half said they do it...It's difficult to get an honest answer sometimes...Is the "WTF" comment just a smart-azz remark or what?
> 
> Like I said,I did it in the past with no harm done and have seen other painters do it.


 
I think the half that said they do it were being smart asses. I am a big dude 250 6'3" so I do not trust my weight to glass and would hope that there are other options even if the end result is an extra ladder mover or two. 
It works untill you call the glass man out to repair the mistake.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

If you can spread out the weight by adding some rags, and try not to bounce around to much, but I would never do a single pane window like that. Man I have broken single panes with the pressure washer.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

tedrin said:


> More than half said they do it...It's difficult to get an honest answer sometimes...*Is the "WTF" comment just a smart-azz remark or what?*
> 
> Like I said,I did it in the past with no harm done and have seen other painters do it.


I took it as sarcasm. 

There's no way in hell I would lean an extension ladder against a window, that's just wrong. It's also dangerous and potentially very expensive. 

Standoffs work well where you need to get to the center of a large window, just place them 3 or so rungs down from the top so your ladder extends a few feet above them, while leaning the standoffs against the house iteself. You get all the reach with none of the potential hazards.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Rcon said:


> I took it as sarcasm.
> 
> There's no way in hell I would lean an extension ladder against a window, that's just wrong. It's also dangerous and potentially very expensive.
> 
> Standoffs work well where you need to get to the center of a large window, just place them 3 or so rungs down from the top so your ladder extends a few feet above them, while leaning the standoffs against the house iteself. You get all the reach with none of the potential hazards.


Like I said I don't make a practice of doing this all the time but have done it before when ladder placement options were limited for whatever reason....Quite a few painter have told me they do it all the time...Some of those double paned picture windows look pretty solid...


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Never. There are WAY to many alternatives. Stand-offs, plank it, staging, bosuns chair, a lift......


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

I would say every time you do it, you are more likely to go through the window. Not a chance in hell I would try that. I have bump outs that go in the top 2 rungs of a ladder and expand around the shutters and bump you out about a foot to a foot and a half from the surface. 

Seriously, stop leaning on the glass, if you go through you could really do some damage (im not talking about to the house)


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The worse place to put your ladder is next to the edge of a window, it you put a little weight on the center position thats better. If you have ever tried to break a double pane window with a hammer you would understand that they are pretty tough.talk to any window installer and he will tell you that they break the windows by hitting the corners with a hammer. you can bang on them all day in the middle and not break them.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> The worse place to put your ladder is next to the edge of a window, it you put a little weight on the center position thats better. If you have ever tried to break a double pane window with a hammer you would understand that they are pretty tough.talk to any window installer and he will tell you that they break the windows by hitting the corners with a hammer. you can bang on them all day in the middle and not break them.


Maybe, but i'm not about to put it to the test. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> The worse place to put your ladder is next to the edge of a window, it you put a little weight on the center position thats better. If you have ever tried to break a double pane window with a hammer you would understand that they are pretty tough.talk to any window installer and he will tell you that they break the windows by hitting the corners with a hammer. you can bang on them all day in the middle and not break them.


No offense, but ive seen windows shatter from closing too hard. I don't think your theory would hold up.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't care, do what you want to do. It's not like it's important to even talk about anyway.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> I don't care, do what you want to do. It's not like it's important to even talk about anyway.


It is if it'll keep people from leaning their ladders against glass windows and 'losing their heads'.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Rcon said:


> It is if it'll keep people from leaning their ladders against glass windows and 'losing their heads'.


Good for you.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

y.painting said:


>


Cute, but autoglass is not the same glass used for common household windows.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

wje said:


> Cute, but autoglass is not the same glass used for common household windows.


lmao..Too funny..

That braniac wasn't even wearing safety glasses...


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

wje said:


> Cute, but autoglass is not the same glass used for common household windows.


No way Jose!?


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

y.painting said:


> No way Jose!?


lol... remember, i didn't bring this up


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Just heard back from my insurance agent. He said they cover it, and they recommend it as a standard practice. :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

are we really discussing this topic for 25 posts?

Leaning a ladder against glass . . . . and it's being like considered as a real possibility?

C'mon, if this ain't a troll, then I just won the lottery.










BTW, Wooster is better n Purdy

or is the other way around ?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

daArch said:


> are we really discussing this topic for 25 posts?
> 
> Leaning a ladder against glass . . . . and it's being like considered as a real possibility?
> 
> ...


Yes, you can do it but, I always have a couple of fat chks at at the bottom of the ladder as counter weights, just in case things go south.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yes, you can do it but, I always have a couple of fat chks at at the bottom of the ladder as counter weights, just in case things go south.


Shouldnt they be laying on the floor inside the window?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Shouldnt they be laying on the floor inside the window?


Yeah, I guess I could change 
my approach.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah, I guess I could change
> my approach.


When I ladder on a large window, I always use standoffs to try to distribute the weight more. The shear strength of low e argon glass is specious at best, and so the more lateral the load the better. I am much more concerned about breaking the window and ending up faceplanting on a bedroom floor than slipping on the glass and having a ladder fall. I think I do it mostly to confront my morbid fear of broken glass. Had a bad experience with that once. Nerve surgery sucks.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> When I ladder on a large window, I always use standoffs to try to distribute the weight more. The shear strength of low e argon glass is specious at best, and so the more lateral the load the better. I am much more concerned about breaking the window and ending up faceplanting on a bedroom floor than slipping on the glass and having a ladder fall. I think I do it mostly to confront my morbid fear of broken glass. Had a bad experience with that once. Nerve surgery sucks.


I do the same here, but on bigger windows I clamp a 1x4 with foam on the back to span the window.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I do the same here, but on bigger windows I clamp a 1x4 with foam on the back to span the window.


You keep all the pressure on the glass though, right? You dont span all the way out to the casing I hope.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> are we really discussing this topic for 25 posts?
> 
> Leaning a ladder against glass . . . . and it's being like considered as a real possibility?
> 
> ...


Threads like this I get my licks in on the first couple posts and normally move on.


----------



## vandy (Apr 22, 2010)

i don't have the ballzak to put a ladder on glass. too many other options.

i would think that it would freak out a homeowner/ customer too.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, I do but my 1x4 is attached to the standoffs with screws. I don't put the pressure on the glass.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Yes, I do but my 1x4 is attached to the standoffs with screws. I don't put the pressure on the glass.


Well when I ladder on glass, the whole idea is to be able to paint the window and the casing, sill, etc with one ladder placement. :jester:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

The foam is just in case kind of thing, but it also helps grips the window frame real good.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its a percentage play. Thats where I find my margins.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well when I ladder on glass, the whole idea is to be able to paint the window and the casing, sill, etc with one ladder placement. :jester:


yeah, I know, in that case you can move it up and down. I find myself in places where I also have to paint some of the siding around the window sometimes too. (Just a side note on hot days and using very long ladders where it is hard to get the ladder in the right place. I will paint one coat then go do something else and come back and do the second before I move ladder. Kinda saves on the back.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I also ladder hop. Not from one ladder to another anymore. Just on the one I am working off. I will hop as much as 2 feet in each direction to approximately 18* off vertical to reach further and save a move. And yes, I hop on windows. Glass has remarkable flex and rebound.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I also ladder hop. Not from one ladder to another anymore. Just on the one I am working off. I will hop as much as 2 feet in each direction to approximately 18* off vertical to reach further and save a move. And yes, I hop on windows. Glass has remarkable flex and rebound.


I used to do this and still will on certain occassion, never on glass though.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Oh way to waste your eBreathe guys. That video was priceless. Doesn't he know the old sweatshirt on the elbow trick? 

You would be surprised glass is in certain directions. I was looking at the huge windows (two paned, sealed) in our engineering building the other day and looked down the window at a low angle and gave er a good whack. You could watch the glass ripple. Pretty cool. But I'm pretty sure the gas in-between helps support the glass with the other pane. The few times I have "had" (and by had I mean was too lazy to get a lift or bigger ladder or figure out some other way to do it (one of those quick things)) I increased my ladder angle to the point where it gets hard to climb, have someone hold it on the bottom, and rest the top of the ladders on the frame above the glass. Some of those storm frames are pretty flimsy though so that makes me just as nervous as the ladder on the glass itself. With the adjustable stand off I have been using, you can span like 6 feet so its pretty hard to "have" to put a ladder on the window. But, guilty, ive done it.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Never.:no:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> I used to do this and still will on certain occassion, never on glass though.


It may not be entirely clear, but every post I have made in this thread has been not serious. In my opinion, putting an extension ladder on glass is a very bad call.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> It may not be entirely clear, but every post I have made in this thread has been not serious. In my opinion, putting an extension ladder on glass is a very bad call.


I don't set my ladders on windows, but I will lean my roller against a window while I move my ladder. It scrapes off easily with a razor scraper when dry and the customers seem to get a kick out of it!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well when I ladder on glass, the whole idea is to be able to paint the window and the casing, sill, etc with one ladder placement. :jester:



It's better to extend the ladder WAY above the window and hang off the back side of the ladder. You get a lot more access to a lot more area. :thumbup:



vermontpainter said:


> I also ladder hop. Not from one ladder to another anymore. Just on the one I am working off. I will hop as much as 2 feet in each direction to approximately 18* off vertical to reach further and save a move. And yes, I hop on windows. Glass has remarkable flex and rebound.


Actually, if you tape your feet to the rungs, you can JUMP 'n' HOP the ladder over. It's just too unsafe to have that ladder at an angle. But by the Jump 'n' Hop technique the ladder is always vertical - you can actually Jump 'n' Hop around the house. Brings your profit ratio WAY up. 



vermontpainter said:


> It may not be entirely clear, but every post I have made in this thread has been not serious. In my opinion, putting an extension ladder on glass is a very bad call.


ohhhh damn, and here I was taking notes for the College Pro Crew setting up down the street.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

EDIT: cleaning up the trash


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh no. Not another badass painter with a friday night attitude.:no:


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Oh no. Not another badass painter with a friday night attitude.:no:


Edit ; cleaning up the trash


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Can't take a little smack back?
> 
> Your 6K+ posts indicate a little too much time spent in this forum...Maybe you are the one with the bad attitude?


 Please see avatar. :blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> It may not be entirely clear, but every post I have made in this thread has been not serious. In my opinion, putting an extension ladder on glass is a very bad call.


I was saying back when I was younger and had the balls of steel I would hop a extension ladder over a foot or so, so I could reach a little farther. Usually something done on a 32 or larger. As I said I was younger and dumber. Of course I would not recommend this to anyone. 

As I stated at the onset of this thread I do not advocate the using glass for a proper place to set a ladder.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Way to cover your azz Work! :thumbup: Really though, its such a no brainer..ladders on glass panes..Hmmm.. I think...NOT!


Workaholic said:


> I was saying back when I was younger and had the balls of steel I would hop a extension ladder over a foot or so, so I could reach a little farther. Usually something done on a 32 or larger. As I said I was younger and dumber. Of course I would not recommend this to anyone.
> 
> As I stated at the onset of this thread I do not advocate the using glass for a proper place to set a ladder.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys are scarin the shiz outta me!!!!! If I seen one of my guys doin that you would be fired on the spot..Is being a moron covered by workers comp?????


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

tedrin said:


> Do any of you lean an extension ladder directly on the glass of the window?...Other painters have told me they do it all the time....I've asked glass people and get different answers...Some are for it and some are against the idea...
> 
> Sometimes that is the only place to put the ladder...Obviously I put those rubber things on my ladders wrapped in clean rags...
> 
> ...


Whatever makes you faster, and cheaper then your competitor, SAFETY BE DAMNED!


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Whatever makes you faster, and cheaper then your competitor, SAFETY BE DAMNED!


 
You understand Da English sport?..I said "That being said,I don't feel safe and try to avoid it at all costs"...

This is my last post in this forum.....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

tedrin said:


> You understand Da English sport?..I said "That being said,I don't feel safe and try to avoid it at all costs"...
> 
> This is my last post in this forum.....


tedrin,

I read you loud and clear, and responded with the same absurdity as your post. Go to the OSHA 1910. something or other, where it spells out ladder safety.

I'll miss you,
love sport


----------



## MNpainter (Jul 17, 2008)

wje said:


> I would say every time you do it, you are more likely to go through the window. Not a chance in hell I would try that. I have bump outs that go in the top 2 rungs of a ladder and expand around the shutters and bump you out about a foot to a foot and a half from the surface.
> 
> Seriously, stop leaning on the glass, if you go through you could really do some damage (im not talking about to the house)[/q
> 
> agreed


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I was heading to the paintstore the other day. Noticed that the Burger King was being painted. This Burger King has a bumpout room with glass walls and roof, almost like a little greenhouse. The painters have an extension laying on the glass roof. On my way back through I was driving by at about 25 mph and snapped this photo with my phone. 

Drove back by today and they are painting the asphalt roof shingles blue. This is in one of the highest visibility routes in my county. Good stuff.

Look carefully at the reflection in the rear fender of the red truck to see me in action.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Looks like the "stairway to heaven" to me :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I was driving by at about 25 mph and snapped this photo with my phone.



The shutter of that camera exposes top to bottom OR bottom to top. That's odd. (that's why the red PU is distorted)


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

daArch said:


> The shutter of that camera exposes top to bottom OR bottom to top. That's odd. (that's why the red PU is distorted)


Edit: uncalled for.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

tedrin said:


> edited - no need to read ramblings of a troll


Sounds like someone's looking for a ban :thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Sounds like someone's looking for a ban :thumbsup:


Yup. His wish was granted


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

daArch said:


> Yup. His wish was granted


Couldn't be more deserved IMO. Right on brudda :thumbup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sometimes i'll get on some glass with my lightweight 16' on some 1st floor windows when its a complete biatch. If i put a standoff on my lightweight that would defeat the purpose. Plus, when I do this, I'll have one side on the siding and then put all my weight on that side, so basically there is no pressure on the pane. I weigh 180ish and God blessed me with great balance and coordination. I can say I have never broken a window, yet...

I have had to replace screen from over-spray however.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Scott, were they really painting the asphalt shingles blue? How could that seem reasonable to anyone? Were they using the handy cap color traffic paint?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

LOL, 4 pages of replies. Ladders on windows? I gotta admit, I've done it in the past but I avoid it today. It takes a lot to break the glass, but not much to break the seal and cause the window to permanently stay fogged up. By the way, for those of you who do.... My buddy sells windows. I can get you a discount.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats a bummer about Tedrin.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats a bummer about Tedrin.


Yup, it is not a pleasant task that we relish, but sometimes we do need to accommodate people. Yes, we know you keep asking, but we believe that's more in fun than serious begging. 

All who have passed through these doors have contributed to the community, but unfortunately some decide they no longer want to remain an asset and decide to become cancerous.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Thats a bummer man, he use to be nice I thought, but maybe that was Chris I can't remember.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> Yup, it is not a pleasant task that we relish, but sometimes we do need to accommodate people. Yes, we know you keep asking, but we believe that's more in fun than serious begging.
> 
> All who have passed through these doors have contributed to the community, but unfortunately some decide they no longer want to remain an asset and decide to become cancerous.


I'm a team player. My offer still stands!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

obligatory Wise post.


----------

